# 99 Maxima overheating / heating issue



## Poloistic (Oct 23, 2009)

99 maxima 

I lost heat last week, and now the anti freeze is bubbling in the reservoir tank. 

Bad head gasket, Thermometer, or heating core or what

Please help


----------



## bigdumper3 (Feb 12, 2012)

could be a few things mate, start with the cheapest by flushing out the radiator for a good ten mins. if no different , take out your thermostat and replace that for a few pounds. check your oil filler cap and see if there is any white froth on it . or if you know some mechanic with a pressure tester get them to pressure test each cylinder, that will tell you if your head gasket is gone, hope that is some lelp


----------

